# FR: je peux / puis-je



## jpredman123

why is this puis-je and not peux-je? if it was subjunctive, wouldn't it be puisse-je? thanks


----------



## Mister K

this is one of the difficulties of french...
acually it's a simple present but it is only used in interrogative forms 
you don't have to wonder it's just the way it is!


----------



## Mister K

to answer to your question "why", i think it comes from an old version of the verb "pouvoir" which isn't used anymore


----------



## charleythefrog

And by the way it cannot be "puisse-je", and that's not a shame because even as a French native, I reckon I can't say that properly!


----------



## LadyBronwyn

yes, "je puis" is an old manner to say "je peux", but it's quite formal (puis-je), you can hear it in cashiers' mouths for instance : it's a respectful expression, and... isn't that nice !


----------



## dmtforum

Hi I always say "puis-je.." simply because I always see it used. But I've always thought it's just an alternative to "peux-je..". You mean it is actually grammatically wrong to say "peux-je.."? thanks


----------



## LadyBronwyn

"peux-je" is just incorrect nowadays. French people would find it hard to pronounce, as "puisse-je". 
But, i understand now why you asked this question (wouldn't it be puisse-je?). You forgot an accent : "puissé-je" did exist in French, but it is very formal, almost ancient (I suppose, not many people would say that today), you would hear that in films or TV series about the Renaissance.

An alternative to "puis-je" could be "pourrais-je ..." (avoir du sel, s'il-vous-plait ?" for example) and I think this one is the proper way to ask something because it is somehow neutral, people won't pay attention to the tense and find it strange.


----------



## LadyBronwyn

I just don't have time enough to explain but here are 2 links i've found to explain a little more about "peux-je" and "puissé-je" :

http://www.languefrancaise.net/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=52999

http://www.achyra.org/francais/viewtopic.php?t=1259


----------



## Gswiss

Anyhow, _may I help you_ in French would be _puis-je vous être utile_. _Puis-je vous aider_ is grammatically correct and understandable but not currenty used in French-speaking Europe, except in Québec.


----------



## LadyBronwyn

Oh no I don't think so, I mean, it doesn't shock me as too formal, it shows that you know the proper way to speak to someone. You would hear "Puis-je vous aider ?" in every clothes shop, it just depends on the type of clientele, maybe you won't hear that if you go in a shop for adolescent girls or boys.
Both "puis-je" and "pourrais-je" are good, the first is just a bit more formal than the second, the latter is more neutral.


----------



## beginner-questions

Hi there.
Is it only in Canada possible to say:
Comment est-ce que *je peux* vous aider?
Is it also used in France? Or is it mandatory to use *puis-je* there?


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

_Est-ce que_ is common in France too. This phrase doesn't use inversion: _Comment est-ce que *je peux* vous aider_? _


----------



## beginner-questions

Ah, ok merci  
So puis-je is only used without 'est-ce que'.. like in the sentence above: Comment puis-je vous aider?
right?


----------



## atcheque

_Puis-je_ *is *the inversion of _Je peux_.
FR: est-ce que inversion - English-French Dictionary WordReference.com
FR: Façons de poser une question : est-ce que / inversion sujet-verbe / intonation - grammaire
FR: Interrogation partielle (où, quand, comment, combien…) - inversion sujet-verbe / inversion complexe / est-ce que ? - grammaire


----------



## Nawaq

Je comprendrais jamais ça: pourquoi autant de gens ont l'air de penser que les Français parlent comme des coincés ? Tu peux dire est-ce que je peux vous aider ? ici, tu peux dire je peux vous aider ? ou j'peux vous aider ? ou puis-je vous aider ? ou (est-ce que) vous avez besoin d'aide ? etc.

Et ce vieux post :



> Anyhow, _may I help you_ in French would be _puis-je vous être utile_. _Puis-je vous aider_ is grammatically correct and understandable but not currenty used in French-speaking Europe, except in Québec.



C'est clairement pas ça du tout... puis-je vous êtres utile, le seul endroit où tu risques d'entendre ça c'est dans une boutique de luxe -- mais c'est tout, ça fait tellement vieillot et "aristo"...

Je peux quand même pas être la seule personne de France à jamais utiliser d'inversion et ce genre de langage, si ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Ne vous en déplaise, j'utilise personnellement cette inversion autant que le tour avec _est-ce que_. Je la trouve parfaitement naturelle. Puis-je  me permettre une suggestion ? Peut-être est-ce vous qui ne parlez qu'un langage relâché et jamais châtié…


----------



## OLN

Qu'est-ce que l'inversion sujet-verbe dans la phrase interrogative aurait de coincé, désuet, snob ou aristocratique ? Admettons simplement qu'on n'a pas tous appris à placer le curseur des registres de langue au même endroit.


Nawaq said:


> Je peux quand même pas être la seule personne de France à jamais utiliser d'inversion et ce genre de langage, si ?


Là, tu provoques à plaisir !


----------



## Nicomon

Je dis plus spontanément « _Est-ce que je peux _»  que « _Puis-je_ ».

Mais en réponse à* beginner questions* qui a réanimé ce vieux fil,  et toute québécoise que je suis, je ne mêlerais pas dans une même phrase :
_Comment + est-ce que je peux + vous aider.   _

Avec l'ajout de_ comment_ je ferais l'inversion : _Comment puis-je..._
Mais en fait je tournerais sans doute la phrase autrement pour éviter le _comment. _
Par exemple : _ Qu'est-ce que je peux faire pour vous aider ?
_
Par ailleurs, je ne comprends pas la réticence à dire _puis-je vous aider_, plutôt que _puis-je vous être utile_... 
Parce qu'à mon avis, cela dépend du contexte dans lequel on dirait en anglais : _Can/may I help you?  _


----------

